# Mortar around outdoor spigot



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not likely to hold a screw.
May have to remove it again, add something like a 6 X 6 piece of 1X vinyl lumber, Tap Con that to the wall Then reinstall the faucet so you'll have something to screw to.


----------



## thaKing (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, to avoid all of that, would putting mortar around the hole be enough? does it need screwed in place? Looking for the easy way out, obviously.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

thaKing said:


> Ok, to avoid all of that, would putting mortar around the hole be enough? does it need screwed in place? Looking for the easy way out, obviously.


 
If you don't need/want to screw it in,just pack hydraulic cement in the opening and your good to go.


----------

